# [SUSE linux] Programm zum .rar Parts entpacken



## Kurt Cobain (8. Februar 2007)

Tach

Also gibt es ein gutes Programm, mit dem man unter Suse Linux .rar Parts Entpacken kann, die größer als 4Gb sind?

Weil unter Windows muss man ja seine Festplatte erst von Fat32 in NTFS convertieren,
um mit Winrar .rar Parts zu entpacken, die größer als 4GB sind.


Gruß Ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2007)

Mit der Linux-Version von unrar sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (9. Februar 2007)

hey Tag

Hab grad in Yast gekuckt, und es ist schon installiert.
Blos wo finde ich das Programm Wo kann ich es aufrufen?

Greez


----------



## Flo<H> (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Einfach in einer Konsole eintippen:
unrar e <Dateiname>
mfg Flo


----------



## Kurt Cobain (9. Februar 2007)

Tach#

Mein Problem ist halt, dass ich so um die 12 .parts hab.

Wie muss ich es da machen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere reicht es das eigentliche Rar-File anzugeben, die restlichen Parts werden dann automatisch mit entpackt. Ganz sicher bin ich nicht, aber die Hilfe, in der Regel ueber die Parameter --help einzusehen, oder eine eventuell vorhandene Man-Page koennen da sicher auch Auskunft zu erteilen.


----------



## Dr Dau (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo!


```
unrar e Dateiname.part0001.rar
```
Der Dateiname (des ersten Part-Files) muss natürlich angepasst werden.

Wechsel aber zuerst in das richtige Verzeichnis:
cd verzeichnis
oder
cd /pfad/zum/Verzeichnis

Mit "pwd" kannst Du gucken in welchem Verzeichnis Du Dich befindest und mit "ls -l" kannst Du Dir den Verzeichnisinhalt auflisten lassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Kurt Cobain (11. Februar 2007)

Tach

Danke für die Infos !

Habs ausprobiert und es klappt,
bis auf dass einmal eine Fehlermeldung rauskam:
*Die maximale Dateigröße ist überschritten*

Hab 19 parts und beim 16. hat er einfach aufgehört  
Die .iso Datei, die normal 4,5GB groß sein sollte ist jetzt 4,0 GB groß,
weil Linux ja bei dem 16. part einfach aufgehört hat

Was soll ich jetzt tun?

Gruß Ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Februar 2007)

Hast Du denn genuegend freien Platz auf der Partition? Was fuer ein Dateisystem hat die Partition auf der Du entpackst?
Eigentlich sollten alle gaengigen Linux-Dateisysteme mit Dateien > 4GB klarkommen soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Hört sich fast so an als wenn Du versucht hast auf der FAT32 Partition zu entpacken..... das klappt natürlich nicht..... weil die Dateigrössenbegrenzung nicht am Betriebssystem liegt, sondern am Dateisystem.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (11. Februar 2007)

Muss ich dan von Fat32 auf NTFS umstellen oder?

Wie mach ich das unter Linux?


Gruß Ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. Februar 2007)

Schau mal ob Du das Programm *mkntfs* hast. Wenn nicht, es sollte Teil der NTFSProgs sein.
Ausserdem musst Du glaub ich auch per fdisk oder parted den Partitionstypen aendern.


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Februar 2007)

Dann wird die Partition aber platt gemacht.
Dann kann er auch gleich unter Windows die Partition löschen und als NTFS neu anlegen. 
Natürlich sind die Daten vorher zu sichern..... dass würde ich aber auch beim "konvertieren" machen (ich würde "convert" jedenfalls meine Daten nicht blind anvertrauen  ).

[edit]
Aber denke daran dass Linux mit NTFS Partitionen Probleme haben könnte..... besonders beim schreiben (was ja auch beim entpacken geschieht).
[/edit]


----------

